# Whites!



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

Whites, greys, whatever you wanna call them all, Morchella americana, found 11 today, only checked one spot most were smallish but good to see.


----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)




----------



## Wurm Slinger (Dec 10, 2013)

Sparky23 said:


> View attachment 212625
> View attachment 212626


You must be in southern Michigan, we don't have that much green up here


----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

southern barry county


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

That's kind of jacked up...in a way.
But the growth around here and down there is pretty far along. Been seeing dandelions for a couple weeks, tulips for a week, and the growth in the woods at Allegan was pretty far along last weekend. Full up and out may-apples. 
Here the trees have been popping for a week now like they normally do in about another week. Although some trees are still acting normal while others are not. The maples seem to be just now showing green too I just noticed. Must have been that WX we had yesterday, good rain but nearly 80 again! Only 37 up in the NLP... :irked:

I get a shortened vacation this year due to work, but hope to salvage a decent season Up-North if the saw's weren't too busy since last year, but they've done plenty damage already. I have to get some new spots if I am gonna get them like I did just a few seasons back. This may be a poorer season for me than I am used to if my scouting doesn't pay off. Time will tell. Oh the stress of it all..... :help:


----------



## MrJosePetes (Feb 8, 2013)

Still no blacks for me in southeast LP. But I haven't been out here since Thurs. Took my first trip to Allegan Co Sunday and was amazed at the greenery. The growth was 2-3 weeks ahead of where I live and hunt. Downside was the soil was bone dry. Just dust. Are blacks done in that area? It was kind of looking close to being done Sunday... Wasn't sure if it was worth a trip back now that its rained or if more north would be wiser...


----------



## MrJosePetes (Feb 8, 2013)

Other question - what do you guys find your greys, etc around on that side? Elms? Ash? General undergrowth? I was surprised to find some live ash in the woods Sunday but no morels around them.


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

MrJosePetes said:


> Still no blacks for me in southeast LP. But I haven't been out here since Thurs. Took my first trip to Allegan Co Sunday and was amazed at the greenery. The growth was 2-3 weeks ahead of where I live and hunt. Downside was the soil was bone dry. Just dust. Are blacks done in that area? It was kind of looking close to being done Sunday... Wasn't sure if it was worth a trip back now that its rained or if more north would be wiser...


Soil and ground was definitely NOT DRY when I was in Allegan Saturday. Actually surprisingly moist considering, I just couldn't believe that the morels were so sparse. The friggin ticks were not sparse though!


----------



## MrJosePetes (Feb 8, 2013)

Oldgrandman said:


> Soil and ground was definitely NOT DRY when I was in Allegan Saturday. Actually surprisingly moist considering, I just couldn't believe that the morels were so sparse. The friggin ticks were not sparse though!


Well... Idk what happened in one day but it sure was dried out in most of the spots we hit. They also had extremely high danger on the fire sign. The one spot we did find morels had some moisture left but not a lot. Any input on any of my questions?


----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

i honestly dont know if the blacks are done down here, everything is way greener than normal for peak of the blacks and i havent even found 20 total, my best spot has kicked out 3 and that is over a 4 week periodmaybe longer actuallly. We get whites under same stuff as anywhere, number one ash, 2 the right apple tree, Live ash would be in there but good luck with that one. Tulip Poplar and cottonwood can be anaother good one


----------



## CWlake (Mar 28, 2016)

Mr.Jose, I'm in Branch co. and the greys that I find are only on dead or dying elm. Never have found greys on ash, just yellows. They are all getting started here. With this cool weather, it should be a great year.


----------



## MrJosePetes (Feb 8, 2013)

Thanks you guys.


----------



## srashley (Dec 30, 2012)

MrJosePetes said:


> Other question - what do you guys find your greys, etc around on that side? Elms? Ash? General undergrowth? I was surprised to find some live ash in the woods Sunday but no morels around them.


The best trees, in my opinion, for grays/yellows are ash - if you can find them - dead elms, dead apple, and the edge of pines. 

Now, that said, I have been mushrooming for 35 years and just discovered a few years ago a tree I would put right up there with those : Pin Oak. I have found giants and lots of them around pin oak. Plus not many people look around them so the competition isn't as great.

I also find yellows and greys around black cherry. Sycamore, and even aspen. Also. Meadow morels can be very productive as well. Areas with wide open meadows - usually at the borders of trees - can be very productive. And like Pin Oak , when you find one of these areas, you don't have as much competition.


----------



## brigeton (Feb 12, 2004)

I just found the first few blacks in Oceana county today. Whites are a few weeks away. It's never good here until May. Things are just starting to green up this week.


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

MrJosePetes said:


> Well... Idk what happened in one day but it sure was dried out in most of the spots we hit. They also had extremely high danger on the fire sign. The one spot we did find morels had some moisture left but not a lot. Any input on any of my questions?


It certainly can dry out on the surface in a day, winds and high temps in the spring suck it up quickly. It is the surface that dictates a fire danger, not the soil as it doesn't burn. 

But the soil under the forest floor was far from dry where I went, but it is sort of low and somewhat flat and some water is always there in the surrounding area year around. I always do a soil check under the top layer when I am out and my buddy agreed, plenty of wet soil there. 
I have no idea where you went, send me those coordinates and I'll look into it for ya tomorrow, LOL!

Just tossing up what I saw and you can draw your own conclusions, but the green and advanced growth indicates good soil moisture IMHO.



CWlake said:


> Mr.Jose, I'm in Branch co. and the greys that I find are only on dead or dying elm. Never have found greys on ash, just yellows. They are all getting started here. With this cool weather, it should be a great year.


I find every variety of the "white" morels at the base of ash trees. Gray, blond, white, yellow..... Left to get old, grays turn un-gray eventually and seem to get bigger than darks do left to get old. 

But you know I've seen a crap-ton ash tree woods around the state where no morel grows, kind of blows the mind!

Off to the woods soon for me, GOOD LUCK Y-ALL!!!!


----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

agreed i know where some amazing ash forests are and find next to nothing, but every elm around them has them when its right, zero sense, i jhave another spot that has and area with nothing but elms, and every stage of living and dead, it looks like a paradise, have never found a single shroom, A small 2 track goes around the perimeter of this elm stand, on either end on the opposite side of the 2 track are my best spots for whites crazy how things work with shrooms


----------



## MallardMaster (Nov 17, 2003)

Been to Allegan twice now this week with nothing going. Perhaps I am in the wrong types of areas. I have been trying to walk field edges that get the Southern Exposure. Everyone tells me I am early, but I tend to think that I might actually be on time. Then again I have never found one in Allegan before and this is new territory to me. Used to finding them on the property in Missaukee County. Oh well, it is just a blast to walk around in the spring and see the new growth and breath the fresh air. Good Luck to everyone out there!!


----------



## The Eyes Have It (Apr 13, 2016)

On my brothers place, we planted pines about 20 yrs ago. The greys/whites grow like crazy all around the pines, even right under them. As far as the elms,it seems the dead ones with bark hanging on them are best.


----------



## brigeton (Feb 12, 2004)

I have heard the southern facing hills theory for years. I'm sure it happens in some areas but I have never seen those spots bear any better or earlier than any others.


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

brigeton said:


> I have heard the southern facing hills theory for years. I'm sure it happens in some areas but I have never seen those spots bear any better or earlier than any others.


Right, that way for me as well.



MallardMaster said:


> Been to Allegan twice now this week with nothing going. Perhaps I am in the wrong types of areas. I have been trying to walk field edges that get the Southern Exposure. Everyone tells me I am early, but I tend to think that I might actually be on time. Then again I have never found one in Allegan before and this is new territory to me. Used to finding them on the property in Missaukee County. Oh well, it is just a blast to walk around in the spring and see the new growth and breath the fresh air. Good Luck to everyone out there!!


Don't feel too bad, just got back and found 1 lonely shroom. Got less each time I went there, done there for the year! I don't have a white spot there, well I found some there once but not a lot. None today either.


----------

